

HN's own RyanResella won the $30k Apps for Communities Grand Prize - zachwill
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2011/12/15/state/n121839S54.DTL

======
zachwill
Also, a link to Ryan's Github account: <https://github.com/ryanatwork>

